# Fable- steam- and fable explorer incompatable



## G-UnitXIII (Jul 7, 2012)

I have Fable for steam, and without running Fable in compatibility mode, it doesnt work. Not my biggest problem though, sence I can still play, my big problem, is niether fable explorer, or albion explorer work. Albion explorer wont work because it says i need to uncompile my .wad files. but if i play Fable, Fable explorer wont work. It says: "Object reference not set to an instance of an object. From: at FableExplorer.frmMain.Main()" Please help. I tried using the fable installer, but it ddoesnt respond. PLEASE help.


----------



## Sick_Jargon (Oct 9, 2011)

Hello G-UnitXIII,

Yep, this is a big issue and it's no fault of your own, it's just that developers don't think when it comes to other forms of distribution. Anyway, your Fable Explorer's aren't working because they're searching in the wrong directory for your game files. This is because the Steam version is typically stored in the Steam folder.

Follow this link: Fable TLC: Explorers

Big modding community for Fable, in the second post you'll find the attachments for the installers. Download, install, use.

If the problem persists, drop another post.


----------



## G-UnitXIII (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you for replying, but i tried that, and it says: Fable Explorer is not responding, right when i click it. Did i install it to the right place? ($steamdir/steamapps/Common/Fable- the lost chapters.) Is it because it doesnt 
support the lost chapters? please help. P.S. I have to run the lost chapters in compatibility mode to work, though that doesnt work for the explorer.


----------

